

[Infographic] PHP vs. Python vs. Ruby - pajju
http://www.readwriteweb.com/files/files/hack/assets_c/2012/01/PROGRAMMING-LANGUAGE-3-620x3450-thumb-590x3283-38046.png

======
cbg0
Here's the image at a higher resolution (1000x5565) :
<http://i.imgur.com/U2pRx.jpg>

------
vpontis
I just wish they would align the column order with the title order. It's such
a minor thing but would make it seem so much more organized.

